# Von welchen Computer/Videospielen würdet ihr euch Filme & Serien wünschen?



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

*Von welchen Computer/Videospielen würdet ihr euch Filme & Serien wünschen?*

Hallo!


Inspiriert durch einen anderen Thread mache ich mal einen Thread hier zum Thema auf.
Bei mir wären das folgende Spiele:

- Doom
- Half-Life
- Deus Ex
- Mass Effect
- Starcraft
- Syndicate
- Warhammer 40K


Die fallen mir gerade spontan ein. Von "Doom" gibt es schon einen Film. Den finde ich eher mäßig. Da hätte man noch viel mehr draus machen können.
Starcraft und Warhammer 40K haben etwas Ähnlichkeit finde ich. Besonders die Marines. Vielleicht wurde ja Starcraft durch Warhammer inspiriert?
Was sind eure Favoriten?


----------



## Bongripper666 (5. März 2019)

*AW: Von welchen Computer/Videospielen würdet ihr euch Filme & Serien wünschen?*

Da bisher bei der Umsetzung nur große Meilensteine der Kinogeschichte erschienen sind, sollten sie von Videospielen lieber die Finger lassen. Ich habe auch schon längst die Lust verloren, meine Zeit mit solchen Filmen zu verschwenden. Haben mich schon genug Lebensstunden gekostet.


----------



## Shimboku2 (5. März 2019)

*AW: Von welchen Computer/Videospielen würdet ihr euch Filme & Serien wünschen?*

Borderlands. Wobei der film zum Glück schon angekündigt ist. Ich freue mich schon, und hoffe Sie versemmeln es nicht.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

*AW: Von welchen Computer/Videospielen würdet ihr euch Filme & Serien wünschen?*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon längst die Lust verloren, meine Zeit mit solchen Filmen zu verschwenden. Haben mich schon genug Lebensstunden gekostet.


Wobei ich die "Tomb Raider" und "Resident Evil" Filme ganz gut finde.
"Warcraft" habe ich noch nicht gesehen.

Den Rest den ich kenne ist eher Murks.


----------



## Ray2015 (5. März 2019)

*AW: Von welchen Computer/Videospielen würdet ihr euch Filme & Serien wünschen?*

Minecraft xD


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

*AW: Von welchen Computer/Videospielen würdet ihr euch Filme & Serien wünschen?*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Minecraft xD


Es gibt schon "Pixels".


----------



## shootme55 (5. März 2019)

*AW: Von welchen Computer/Videospielen würdet ihr euch Filme & Serien wünschen?*

DUKE NUKEM!!!

Hauptsache Uwe Boll lässt die Finger davon.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

*AW: Von welchen Computer/Videospielen würdet ihr euch Filme & Serien wünschen?*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Hauptsache Uwe Boll lässt die Finger davon.


Der verhunzt alles!


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. März 2019)

*AW: Von welchen Computer/Videospielen würdet ihr euch Filme & Serien wünschen?*

Star Craft (Realverfilmung)
Mass Effect (Realverfilmung oder TV-Serie), aber bitte mit den alten Autoren
The Legend of Zelda (Animeverfilmung), Nintendo hat mit Realverfilmung schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...
The Banner Saga (Realverfilmung)
Metal Gear Solid (Realverfilmung), aber Kojima muss dabei sein
Star Fox (Animeverfilmung), bitte keine Realverfilmung, auch nicht mit Muppets
Finding Paradise (Animeverfilmung)
Deus Ex (Realverfilmung)

Ich kann natürlich nicht sagen ob die Filme etwas werden würden, aber Sie hätten zumindest Potential. 

Mein Favorit wäre hierbei Mass Effect. Das Mass Effect-Universum bietet da viele Möglichkeiten. Man muss nicht unbedingt die Trilogie verfilmen. Alleine das Universum bietet genügend sonstige Möglichkeiten für eine gescheite Space Opera-Serie, wenn ordentliche Drehbücher geschrieben werden.

Bei Finding Paradise ist tatsächlich bereits eine animierte Verfilmung in Arbeit. Zumindest hat der Entwickler es so gepostet. Bin gespannt ob da etwas gutes rauskommt.


----------



## _Berge_ (5. März 2019)

*AW: Von welchen Computer/Videospielen würdet ihr euch Filme & Serien wünschen?*



Shimboku2 schrieb:


> Borderlands. Wobei der film zum Glück schon angekündigt ist. Ich freue mich schon, und hoffe Sie versemmeln es nicht.



Ohja, fand die Romane dazu ja schon super und die Spiele sowieso.

Wenn der Film gut wird und evtl noch eine Serie kommt wäre das mega geil 

Muss auch sagen das Bioshock sicher auch ein gutes settings wäre oder Fallout


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

*AW: Von welchen Computer/Videospielen würdet ihr euch Filme & Serien wünschen?*



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Mein Favorit wäre hierbei Mass Effect. Das Mass Effect-Universum bietet da viele Möglichkeiten. Man muss nicht unbedingt die Trilogie verfilmen. Alleine das Universum bietet genügend sonstige Möglichkeiten für eine gescheite Space Opera-Serie, wenn ordentliche Drehbücher geschrieben werden.


Auf jeden Fall. Da könnte man sehr viel draus machen. Alleine schon was man sich für eine Mühe bei den Charakteren und Alienrassen gegeben hat.
Im Mittelpunkt die Abenteuer der Normandie mit dem Team rund um Shepard. Man kann ja das Ende von Teil einfach ignorieren.
Dazu die einzigartige Atmosphäre.
Sehr viel Potential!



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Muss auch sagen das Bioshock sicher auch ein gutes settings wäre oder Fallout


Die Settings finde ich auch interessant.
Oder das von "Rage".  Was etwas Ähnlichkeit mit "Mad Max" hat.


----------

